# Possible Persona 4 Portable?



## ChaosBoi (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey look, a countdown site with a creepy yellow TV screen.

While we don't know for sure if this is a sign of a new edition of Persona 4, possibly following in the footsteps of Persona 3 before it and landing on the PSP, there's several reasons to think so. While we don't normally report on rumors here, there's several reasons we think this countdown may be a legitimate reason to get excited:

- The site name and page title, 'Mayonaka TV' is nearly identical to Persona 4's 'Midnight Channel,' as mayonaka can be translated as 'midnight.' It's also the name of the Midnight Channel in the Japanese version of the game.

- The offbeat yellow and black colors within a TV set aren't something you see everyday, and bears more than a resemblance to images seen in Persona 4 (see in particular the official Persona 4 site.)

- The mayonaka-tv.jp domain name can be traced to a registrant of GMO Internet Inc. A trivial piece of information, until you consider GMO Internet is also linked to Atlus' online store in Japan. We've seen several cases before where a company will register a domain through an affiliated company, so the teaser site can't easily be traced back to them.

So again, while not confirmed, we believe all of this information combined is a little more coincidence, and paints a fairly convincing argument that a Persona 4-related announcement is coming. We'll know for sure in a couple days if this pans out, when the countdown expires, but we'll keep our fingers crossed. [/p]



Source



Teaser Page

Looks like we'll have to wait until Monday to find out.


----------



## Raika (Apr 9, 2011)

I swear, if this really gets released I'll cry tears of joy. ;A;


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 9, 2011)

Hm, Japanator has a rumor going around that it's actually an anime of Persona 4.

I guess like you said, we'll find out on Monday.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2011)

Does... want...


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 9, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Hm, Japanator has a rumor going around that it's actually an anime of Persona 4.
> 
> I guess like you said, we'll find out on Monday.


NO OH GOD NO

That's the worst thing they can do to it.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 9, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Hm, Japanator has a rumor going around that it's actually an anime of Persona 4.
> 
> I guess like you said, we'll find out on Monday.


NNONOONOONON.


Why make a anime out of this? The game is like a anime!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 9, 2011)

Wait... persona 4 anime? yea- think ill pass...
Im kinda expecting this to be a port for the 3DS from some reason


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 10, 2011)

P4P 3DS please ;o lets hope~?


----------



## Nujui (Apr 10, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> P4P 3DS please ;o lets hope~?


Not to sound rude, but I don't think Persona 4 on 3ds would work.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Apr 10, 2011)

I can kind of see how they came to the conclusion of an anime adaption, but I really hope it's a game instead. Very few adaptions of something good have ever turned out right, so if it turns out to be an anime then they better at least make it two seasons instead of trying to fit everything into 24-26 episodes.


----------



## Zarcon (Apr 10, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not Persona 4, Persona 4 Portable like P3P on the PSP.
No reason why it wouldn't work.


----------



## Scott-105 (Apr 10, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why wouldn't it?


----------



## Nujui (Apr 10, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, it just feels weird to me to have it on there, but I maybe wrong.


----------



## Scott-105 (Apr 10, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who knows? I'd just like to see how it'd be. I think the 3D would be cool.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 10, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> I think the 3D would be cool.



That's like the argument I see for every "X should be on the 3DS" line of discussion.

I'd just got for a PSP version. Persona 3 was awesome on the PSP, I'd have high hopes if they announced it for the PSP.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 10, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or the NGP for that matter. If it were on the 3DS or PSP, they'd have to remove some content to get it to work like P3P...


----------



## Scott-105 (Apr 10, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, 3D is one of the selling points of the 3DS, isn't it?

And also, I want more games to come out. So far the lineup is crap, other than OoT.


----------



## Goli (Apr 10, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The touch screen could be used for the interface or something.
Also the 3DS's superior analog stick
BUT TOO BAD IT'S NOT COMING CUZ THIS IS AN ANIMU. So the topic title should be changed or something.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks like it's an anime.


----------



## Kawo (Apr 10, 2011)

I think they have made P3P after Persona Trinity Soul (really bad anime), I hope this is a forecast for a portable Persona 4 or the release of the 5.


----------



## Raika (Apr 10, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Looks like it's an anime.
> 
> *;_;*


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 10, 2011)

and then instead it is a live action series or movie with amazing visuals and surprising close to the actual game. Causing it to last around 52 episodes in length... Or an anime >>;

The only reason I guessed 3DS is cause hasn't it been said the persona series is going to have a game on there?


----------



## Nujui (Apr 10, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> and then instead it is a live action series or movie with amazing visuals and surprising close to the actual game. Causing it to last around 52 episodes in length... Or an anime >>;
> 
> The only reason I guessed 3DS is cause hasn't it been said the persona series is going to have a game on there?


The Devil Survivor game is being remade for it.


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 10, 2011)

That is not a persona game thats a different series in the SMT series.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 10, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> That is not a persona game thats a different series in the SMT series.


Yes, but as far as I know, I haven't heard of a persona game coming on there. That one is the only one that comes to mind that has to deal with SMT.


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 10, 2011)

I could be wrong I just recall it being said at one time. Currently looking around for where it was said, will post if I yoink up the results.

Results of the search
http://ds.ign.com/objects/077/077766.html
http://www.siliconera.com/2010/06/15/the-g...arty-3ds-games/


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2011)

3 shin megami tensei games were announced for the 3DS
one confirmed to be devil survivor
one confirmed to be a persona game
one unknown


----------



## Nujui (Apr 10, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> 3 shin megumi tensai games were announced for the 3DS
> one confirmed to be devil survivor
> one confirmed to be a persona game
> one unknown


Source?


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 10, 2011)

sources would be in my edited post


----------



## Nujui (Apr 10, 2011)

Ah, now I see it.

Didn't know that....


----------



## machomuu (Apr 10, 2011)

As has already been stated, there already is a Persona 4 anime.  Anyway, I'd hope it was for the 3DS for that I don't have any other current/last generation handhelds besides my 3DS.  I don't see any reason it wouldn't work on the 3DS, the 3DS has shown that it's more than capable of running better than PS2 quality games, so I'll be happy if it's Persona 4 3D.  I just hope they don't go crazy with the 3D and other areas end up lacking.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://kotaku.com/#!5564483/nintendo-3...game-right-here
Will that do?


----------



## Nujui (Apr 10, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see it, I see it. BrightNeko already showed me.


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 10, 2011)

@machomuu there is no P4 anime. There is a stand alone persona anime by the name persona trinity soul. It has nothing to do with any of the games (in plot I mean).


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 10, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> As has already been stated, there already is a Persona 4 anime.  Anyway, I'd hope it was for the 3DS for that I don't have any other current/last generation handhelds besides my 3DS.  I don't see any reason it wouldn't work on the 3DS, the 3DS has shown that it's more than capable of running better than PS2 quality games, so I'll be happy if it's Persona 4 3D.  I just hope they don't go crazy with the 3D and other areas end up lacking.


There isn't a *Persona 4* anime. Trinity Soul is a spin-off to *Persona 3*.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 10, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> P4P 3DS please ;o lets hope~?


they will not make P4P for 3ds Person Portables are sonys bounty.  if anything the 3ds will have a devil survivor or another strange journey like game.  as a side note i hope it to be a P4P  i would get it.  i cant even find persona 4 where i live


----------



## machomuu (Apr 10, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's possible, there's already a Persona title listed for 3DS release.


----------



## Windaga (Apr 10, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 3DS *IS* getting a Persona title. Whether or not it's a remake of a previous Persona title, or if it's a brand new one, we don't know yet.

I'd much rather have this game on the 3DS than on the PSP, but I'd rather have it at all than not. 

I wouldn't mind an anime either, as long as it's directly related to the title and canon - which Trinity is not. But I would MUCH rather have a P4P than a P4 anime.


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 10, 2011)

What Windaga said.

Before the edit V

Sony does not own the persona license, the games are not sony only they just have to date been only on sony systems. So it can very much be on the 3DS and Atlus have even said they are bring a persona title to the 3DS. If you read the second page you will see that.


----------



## Windaga (Apr 10, 2011)

Urk, after reading the page at Siliconera, it seems it might just be a Persona anime.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Poke through the teaser site and you’ll notice a link to Sony Music, specifically this URL: http://www.sonymusic.co.jp/Animation/js/s_code.js. Take out the JavaScript bits so the URL is sonymusic.co.jp/Animation/ and it leads to Aniplex.



I mean, it could just be a coincidence, or perhaps a soundtrack included in P4P, which wouldn't be the first time that's happened with Atlus...

Well, one can hope. Of course, maybe it's not even P4P or an anime - it might be P4: FES...but er, I'm not sure if that'd be the best idea at this point haha. Sony tends to handle soundtracks, so that's not really a hint at which system it's on, if it's a game. God, I really don't care.

P4P PLEASE


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 10, 2011)

i was stating my opinion on a p4p would be on psp or ngp since thats the way atlus went with Persona Portable,P3P and a P2P game coming out in less than a week in japan.


----------



## Windaga (Apr 10, 2011)

Right, and that's fine. We were just stating that Atlus has already stated there will be a Persona title for the 3DS. They haven't said if it'll be an original title, or if it'll be a remake, but there will be one. Besides, I don't think Atlus is particular to one console, even with sequels - Class of Heroes was a PSP game, and the 3DS is getting the sequel. 

Supposedly, the information will be revealed on April 11th. Which is also the first day of Persona 4. I smiled.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 10, 2011)

Windaga said:
			
		

> Right, and that's fine. We were just stating that Atlus has already stated there will be a Persona title for the 3DS. They haven't said if it'll be an original title, or if it'll be a remake, but there will be one. Besides, I don't think Atlus is particular to one console, even with sequels - Class of Heroes was a PSP game, and the 3DS is getting the sequel.
> 
> Supposedly, the information will be revealed on April 11th. Which is also the first day of Persona 4. I smiled.


guess your right i hope it is a portable persona 4 but time will tell.  and if that is what it is it'd be great if it was released on both but i highly doubt it.  maybe they'll tell us when p2p will come to the west it is still not stated with a release date.  if it is persona 2 west release date that would be a sick joke but i doubt thats what it is.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 10, 2011)

Windaga said:
			
		

> DarkShinigami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The list says "Persona", "Shin Megami Tensei", and "Devil Survivor". Devil Survivor just so happened to be a upgraded port of the DS Devil Survivor. So if anything, it's getting a Persona title but it's most likely going to be a port of the PSP remake of Persona 1.  And Shin Megami Tensei could just be a remake of the game of the same name.

I know it's pretty much me speculating but from what they did with Devil Survivor, that's just what I think.


----------



## Windaga (Apr 10, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The list says "Persona", "Shin Megami Tensei", and "Devil Survivor". Devil Survivor just so happened to be a upgraded port of the DS Devil Survivor. So if anything, it's getting a Persona title but it's most likely going to be a port of the PSP remake of Persona 1. And Shin Megami Tensei could just be a remake of the game of the same name.
> 
> I know it's pretty much me speculating but from what they did with Devil Survivor, that's just what I think.



It's possible, of course, but I don't think we'll be seeing Persona 1 again for a while. It's easily the least popular of the 4 titles, and it's already been remade for the PSP. It wouldn't be the first time Atlus remade a title, but it would be the first time Atlus ported an already remade port, which seems a bit counter productive for them. If it's not an original entry or P4P, I think it'll be the other half of Persona 2, which I think would be pretty cool. As for the original SMT - who knows? I think "Shin Megami Tensei" just means the series - it could be a remake of any SMT title, or it could be SMT5. I definitely wouldn't count on seeing Persona 1 AND a remake of the original, though - both are pretty similar in terms of game play. Though again, anything is possible. If at all possible, I'll take all of the above, please.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Apr 10, 2011)

Despite the speculations with evidence, I think we should wait until it's actually confirmed that it'll be an anime. If this really does turn out to be P4 Portable, there's a chance it would be for the 3DS considering Atlus has been silent about the 3DS' Persona title. If this turns into an anime though, there might be a chance that the Persona title on the 3DS will be unveiled as well (hopefully).


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2011)

http://www.animenews.biz/aniplex-to-produc...daptation-6262/ grabbed from LJ: http://community.livejournal.com/mayonakatv/509663.html According to this site, it's an anime.


----------



## emigre (Apr 10, 2011)

I much rather see Persona 5 or to be more precise new SMT games in general . Porting P4 would just seem they're just milking the series now.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Apr 10, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> I much rather see Persona 5 or to be more precise new SMT games in general . Porting P4 would just seem they're just milking the series now.



Persona 5 *-*
The magical word ive wanted to hear for a long time


----------



## Jolan (Apr 10, 2011)

If this is really P4P for the PSP/NGP, I'm going to cry manly tears.


----------



## Eckin (Apr 10, 2011)

Amiti said:
			
		

> http://www.animenews.biz/aniplex-to-produc...daptation-6262/ grabbed from LJ: http://community.livejournal.com/mayonakatv/509663.html According to this site, it's an anime.


also confirmed by ANN

I'd rather see an "adaptation" than a spin-off like trinity soul. But I won't keep my hopes up


----------



## Leo Cantus (Apr 10, 2011)

Please be Persona 4 Portable. I loved P3P and ever since completing it I have wanted to get Persona 4.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 11, 2011)

Yep Persona 4 anime.


----------



## Windaga (Apr 11, 2011)

The site isn't loading for me :/

From that picture, though, it looks like it'll be an adaptation as opposed to a spin off, which is fantastic news. The character art doesn't look up to par with the original art (specifically Youske, the guy on the left with brown hair), but I guess we'll see when it comes out.


----------



## Jolan (Apr 11, 2011)

The protagonist is called Yu Narukami ;_;


----------



## 1stkirbyever (Apr 11, 2011)

So I have to wonder, is this going to be a movie animation or rather just a series animation? Kinda bummed out though, I was hoping for a portable remake of this game. Oh, well!

EDIT: Site isn't loading for me either.


----------



## Zeroneo (Apr 11, 2011)

This is the website right? Not the mayonaka one?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 11, 2011)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> This is the website right? Not the mayonaka one?


yes


----------



## Windaga (Apr 11, 2011)

Totally knew that.

Site is moving incredibly slow for me. Must be a buttload of traffic. 

I dunno. I'm not angry or anything, but I guess it's more of a disappointment. I'll probably end up watching it, though.

Is it me though, or does the character art (besides Yukikio and maybe Chie) look a bit....off? Like, fan art-ish? I mean, I'm sure it'll all look better in motion, but it just looks a bit awkward.


----------



## Eckin (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow they couldn't hire the same actor for Yosuke or something?

I'll get my body ready, I'm really excited for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: oh cool there's a trailer or something at the mayonaka site, I wasn't aware of that


----------



## ChaosBoi (Apr 11, 2011)

*sigh* I just hope they don't ruin this. Also, can a mod please change the title thread to Persona 4 Anime?


----------



## xist (Apr 11, 2011)

There's already a Persona 4 animation....it's called Scooby Doo.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 12, 2011)

Uh-oh, maybe its too early to count out a Persona 4 Portable just yet. The original site has _another_ countdown for what looks like it ends Wednesday.

http://www.mayonaka-tv.jp/


----------



## Goli (Apr 12, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Uh-oh, maybe its too early to count out a Persona 4 Portable just yet. The original site has _another_ countdown for what looks like it ends Wednesday.
> 
> http://www.mayonaka-tv.jp/


http://www.siliconera.com/2011/04/11/perso...side-of-the-tv/
So, how about a mod changes the title or locks this already? We all knew it was an animu from the start, and the people who didn't, like Raika, were simply lying to themselves.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 12, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought that was the first countdown. There is a second countdown.

Unless I'm missing something here.


----------



## Windaga (Apr 12, 2011)

Huh...that's interesting. If you click the dial, it takes you to the main anime site. It seems that there is a second count down. I mean, I suppose it could just be a mistake on their part and the old counter is back up. 

Or maybe they'll put up a counter for new information releases about the anime. I think that'd be an interesting way to promote it.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 12, 2011)

Loved Persona 3. I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Apr 12, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idk, just that ALL PERSONA GAMES HAVE BEEN ON THE SONY CONSOLES!


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 12, 2011)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um no all have not been sony.  atlus had released 2 on the ds bu persona 4 portable will probly be psp/ngp looking at atluses history.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 12, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> um no all have not been sony.  atlus had released 2 on the ds


those arnt persona games
just different games in the SMT series


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 12, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> DarkShinigami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry my bad getting tired on this end but the way he was making it sound was as if atlus only used sony


----------



## prowler (Apr 12, 2011)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> idk, just that ALL PERSONA GAMES HAVE BEEN ON THE SONY CONSOLES!


So? Sony doesn't own the Persona series.

Atlus has already announced that there is a Persona game coming to the 3DS, _last year_


----------



## Nujui (Apr 12, 2011)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gonna retract my statement and say this.


WHO CARES WHICH CONSOLE IT'S ON!?


----------



## Windaga (Apr 12, 2011)

The people who don't have the console it's on, whether it be PSP, PS3, or 3DS. 

And *again,* the previous consoles don't matter; series are constantly moving around, especially with Atlus. SMT 1 and 2 were on Nintendo consoles, SMT 3 was on a Sony console, and 4 was on a Nintendo console. Most of the SMT spin off titles were on Sony consoles, while later ones have been on the DS. The Persona series has only been on Sony consoles _so far_, but Atlus, again, has already stated the series is coming to the 3DS in one way or another. The 3DS is also getting the sequel to a previously Sony exclusive title - Class of Heroes. I think the only series that's remained exclusive to a specific console/company under Atlus has been the Trauma series, and that's probably only because of the input method.


----------

